# Is the word "babe" banned from EN World?



## d20Dwarf (Dec 18, 2003)

I was just wondering, since that thread in OT was closed by a mod and his live-in.

Are there other banned words?


----------



## Gez (Dec 18, 2003)

Babe, babe, babe.

Babe, the pig turned shepherd.

Babe, a pig in the city.

...


...


...

Babe ?


...


It seems the word isn't banned after all.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Babe, the pig turned shepherd.



Wonderful Movie.  I strong suggest that anyone who hasn't seen it should do so.   I remember when it first came out, PirateCat and KidCthulhu strongly recommended it to everyone, saying it wasn't just a kids movie.   Kriskrafts and I loved it, and that was *before* we started raising sheep.   I rewatch it again every three or four months.   The kids love it too. 

Saw the second one on video and was not nearly as impressed.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2003)

Wil, don't be obstreperous. 

Point one - KidCthulhu's opinion is her own. For obvious reasons, I'm slightly insulted by your insinuation that I'm "co-moderating."  Heck, for all I know KidCthulhu dislikes the topic because she wasn't a Babe of GenCon.    Like any of the mods here, my actions here are based on my experience and judgment and I take full responsibility for them. Suggesting otherwise would be incorrect.

Point two - that thread was closed because the discussion was done. We moderators will be talking about the thread, but further input from members on the subject isn't necessary right now. While Arthur started the thread to discuss the photos, that hadn't happened for 50 posts, so closed it went.

I'm well aware that this thread is probably your way of expressing your annoyance at the discussion. That's fine, but if you feel strongly about it please email one of us instead of trying to be passive aggressive and asking questions you darn well know the answer to. It'd certainly be more productive, if not quite as fun.

So, to answer your question: you MAY sing Sonny & Cher's song "I got you, Babe" ad nauseum until further notice. You may NOT use the word "splunge."


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 19, 2003)

obstreperous (adj.) - 
1. Noisily and stubbornly defiant. 
2. Aggressively boisterous. 

Other related words:

obstinate (adj.) -
1. Stubbornly adhering to an attitude, opinion, or course of action; obdurate. 
2. Difficult to manage, control, or subdue; refractory. 
3. Difficult to alleviate or cure: an obstinate headache. 

obdurate (adj.) - 
1. 
    a. Hardened in wrongdoing or wickedness; stubbornly impenitent: “obdurate
        conscience of the old sinner” (Sir Walter Scott). 
    b. Hardened against feeling; hardhearted: an obdurate miser. 
2. Not giving in to persuasion; intractable. See Synonyms at inflexible. 

impenitent (adj.) -
Not penitent; unrepentant

Synonyms: inflexible, inexorable, adamant, obdurate
These adjectives mean not capable of being swayed or diverted from a course. Inflexible implies unyielding adherence to fixed principles or purposes: My boss is inflexible on many issues. Inexorable implies lack of susceptibility to persuasion: “Cynthia was inexorableshe would have none of him” (Winston Churchill). It also describes things that are inevitable, relentless, and often severe in effect: “Russia's final hour, it seemed, approached with inexorable certainty” (W. Bruce Lincoln). Adamant implies imperviousness to pleas or appeals: He is adamant about leaving right now. Obdurate implies hard, callous resistance to tender feelings: The child's misery would move even the most obdurate heart.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm all for banning it, unless it refers to babes in the child sense.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 19, 2003)

Babe's ok with me.  It was a context thing, with a bunch of factors running with scissors and not playing nicely.

Believe me when I say that PC is _less_ likely to agree to something because I espouse it.  I'm not known for my even temper, and PC generally tries to take the opposite position from mine, to keep me guessing, and to try to moderate my views.  So if I were violently in opposition to a thread, he'd be likely to keep it open just to teach me a lesson.

And as a note, I never asked that the thread be closed, and repeatedly stated that in my posts.

Play in PirateCat's game someday, and you'll see with painful clarity that his wife gets no favoritism.  Unless you count extra monsters attacking her characters as nepotism.  I certainly don't, but PC keeps telling me he's just giving me the chance for extra exp.


----------



## Camarath (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> And as a note, I never asked that the thread be closed, and repeatedly stated that in my posts.



 I have to say that to me your repeated statements in that thread about not wanting the thread to be closed sounded like a roundabout way of suggesting that the thread should be closed.

I may be way of base here and I am sorry if I am.


----------



## tburdett (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> And as a note, I never asked that the thread be closed, and repeatedly stated that in my posts.



The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Play in PirateCat's game someday, and you'll see with painful clarity that his wife gets no favoritism.  Unless you count extra monsters attacking her characters as nepotism.  I certainly don't, but PC keeps telling me he's just giving me the chance for extra exp.




Hmm, that sounds familliar. My wife gets no special treatment either, but despite this she keeps foiling my evil plans by rolling natural 20's.


----------



## Camarath (Dec 19, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> *lady*



 I think perhapse you should watch your language around here. I for one find your conceits about nobility and the supposed inherent superiority of certain social (and perhaps ethnic) groups to be highly offensive and demeaning.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Wil, don't be obstreperous.




Ooh, good word.

There's a short story by Ray Aldridge called "Obscurocious", though, and I have to say, that's an even cooler word 

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 19, 2003)

can we make up some silly word to replace babe with like pron replaced porn? How about _Abbe_, then we could all be cool and in the know and be showing the man, _viva le revolution. _


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2003)

It might be too close to Abba. *shudder*  Good otherwise.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It might be too close to Abba. *shudder*  Good otherwise.




If you turn "babe" upside-down, you get "aqeq".

Which isn't as cool as if it were "apep", the ancient Egyptian spirit of evil and destruction, but you can't have everything.

-Hyp.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 19, 2003)

babe
n. 
1. A baby; an infant. 
2. An innocent or naive person. 
3. _Slang._ A young woman. 
4. _Informal._ Sweetheart; dear. *Used as a term of endearment*


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Dec 19, 2003)

As someone who was arguing for closing the thread...

Pretty much, I felt that the thread had served its purpose.  It announced the inclusion of new photos for the gallery.

The thread then asked for people to discuss the photos.  This, I felt, was unnecessary.  Comments are always allowed behind each photo in the gallery, and thus people know _exactly_ which photo is being commented upon.

Then the thread had an invasion from another forum.

Then the thread had some comments about the appropriateness of the term "babe."

To me, the people attacking AQ and the people questioning the stereotyping became blurred.  I felt the thread had become a flame-magnet, and so I suggested closing it.

And so I closed it...

(Okay, so a mod closed it.  But I _thunked_ him into doing it!!  )


----------



## jdavis (Dec 19, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If you turn "babe" upside-down, you get "aqeq".
> 
> Which isn't as cool as if it were "apep", the ancient Egyptian spirit of evil and destruction, but you can't have everything.
> 
> -Hyp.



Yea go with "_apep_" as cool is more important than people knowing what you are talking about. _"hot apep action, it's the new pron"._


----------



## hong (Dec 19, 2003)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> babe
> n.
> 1. A baby; an infant.
> 2. An innocent or naive person.
> ...



 Yes, dear.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It might be too close to Abba. *shudder* Good otherwise.



That's the first thought I had looking at the word too.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Hmm, that sounds familiar. My wife gets no special treatment either, but despite this she keeps foiling my evil plans by rolling natural 20's.



And that sounds very familiar to me.  Kriskrafts and I have never showed any favoritism towards each other during the game, and if anything I overcompensate.   She does tend to mess up my best plans with good dice rolls.

And now to please PC I'll start singing "I've got you Babe"....


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> And now to please PC I'll start singing "I've got you Babe"...




With the bagpipe?


----------



## Umbran (Dec 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It might be too close to Abba. *shudder*  Good otherwise.




Oh, now what's so bad about that?

Wendigoes
Do You Hear The Pipes Cthulhu
Pipes mp3

Okay, that's what's so bad about that


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> With the bagpipe?



Don't be silly, I can't sing and play bagpipe at the same time.   The bagpipes are pre-recorded!

Seriously though, I've heard some very interesting songs played on the pipes.   The bagpipe version of the Star Wars theme song is incredible!  

Now onto the song, ready Kris?   

Him:They say we're young and we don't know,We won't find out until we grow.
Her:Of course I don't know if all that's true 'Cause you've got me, and baby I've got you.
Both:Babe,I've got you, babe,I've got you, babe.
Him:They say our love won't pay the rent,Before it's earned, our money's always spent.
Her:I guess that's so, we don't have a lot,But at least I'm sure of all the things we've got.
Both:Babe,I've got you, babe,I've got you, babe.
Him:I've got flowers in the spring,I've got you to wear my ring.
Her:And when I'm sad,
Him:Oh yeah!
Her:You're a clown
Him:I'm a clown!
Her:And if I get scared, you're always around.
Heron't let them say your hair's too long -I don't care, with you I can't be wrong.
Him:Then put your little arms in mine,There ain't no river or mountain we can't climb.
Him:Babe,
Both:I've got you, babe,I've got you, babe.
Him:I've got you to walk with me,
Her:I've got you to talk with me.
Him:I've got you to hold my hand,
Her:I've got you to understand.
Him:I've got you to kiss goodnight,
Her:I've got you to hold me tight.
Him:I've got you and I, I won't let go,
Her:I've got you to love me so.
Both: I've got you, babe.
Him:I've got you, babe
Her:I've got you, babe
Him:I've got you, babe
Her:I've got you, babe
Him:I've got you, babe
Her:I've got you, babe


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

It's possible to sing and play the bagpipe at the same time. You just need a bottle of pressurized air, with a valve you handle with your foot. You've got to be sitting, of course.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez, how do you even know this? My desire to visit France again is suddenly plummeting.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 19, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> Yes, dear.




when did you get married? let me say Congrats. you've got the vernacular down.


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 19, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> Quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally Posted by Grazzt
> babe
> ...





LOL- there ya go. So, the word "babe" is not all bad or offensive (or shouldn't be, IMO).


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gez, how do you even know this? My desire to visit France again is suddenly plummeting.




Actually, it's Belgian. I don't know if Gaston Lagaffe ("Gaston Fumble") has had the same success in the USA as the Marsupilami (same creator) or the Smurfs (another creator, but also Belgian); but here's the strip I had in mind.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> It's possible to sing and play the bagpipe at the same time. You just need a bottle of pressurized air, with a valve you handle with your foot. You've got to be sitting, of course.




It should be an oboe for that song.  Oboe players are a lot of fun to watch.  Their necks double in size when they're creating the air column they need to make them not sound like wounded ducks.  In addition, they need huge breaths for the air column, but use very little for the actual playing (when compared with other instruments) so their faces tend to turn striking shades of red.  Oboe players tend (to me) to be among the most attractive instrumentalists (after French hornists, of course  ).  Unfortunately, there seems to be a backpressure problem caused from creating the column of air, and oboists tend to be the shortest-lived of the wind instrumentalists.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh, good gravy.  I'm becoming sorry I ever opened my mouth.  No, I'm not protesting too much.  Really, really don't care if the thread stayed open.  I just had to get my objection off my chest.  Next time I'll just rave in the silence of my own head, and build grey hairs.  

And oboes are indeed the coolest of the wind instruments.  Especially period oboes, or oboes di gamba.  They sound like melodic ducks.  Unlike the clarinet, my least favorite of the woodwinds, which sound like a sugared-up toddler on a whining jag.  Once again, DD, your taste is excellent.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I just had to get my objection off my chest.




next time you want to get something off your chest get PKitty to take some pics and post a gallery for the rest of us.  

sorry, i failed my will save.


----------



## hong (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Oh, good gravy.  I'm becoming sorry I ever opened my mouth.  No, I'm not protesting too much.  Really, really don't care if the thread stayed open.  I just had to get my objection off my chest.  Next time I'll just rave in the silence of my own head, and build grey hairs.



I think there's something about the Y chromosome that causes the brane to put (spoiler) tags around the word 



Spoiler



context


.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 19, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Their faces tend to turn striking shades of red.  Oboe players tend (to me) to be among the most attractive instrumentalists.




Yeech... What's attractive about red-faced, back-pressured, short-lived oboists?


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 19, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> next time you want to get something off your chest get PKitty to take some pics and post a gallery for the rest of us.




I'm getting something off my chest right now, IYKWIM.  

PC and I have been watching the latest installment of the A&E Hornblower dramitizations, and everytime he's ordered to go to the French city of Brest, we giggle.  Hornblower in Brest?  I just met her!


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Sheesh. It took me about 10 seconds to get the joke. Sigh.

At least, it shows that Int check to get a joke can be rerolled, since that's 2 rounds.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 19, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> It should be an oboe for that song.  Oboe players are a lot of fun to watch.  Their necks double in size when they're creating the air column they need to make them not sound like wounded ducks.  In addition, they need huge breaths for the air column, but use very little for the actual playing (when compared with other instruments) so their faces tend to turn striking shades of red.  Oboe players tend (to me) to be among the most attractive instrumentalists (after French hornists, of course  ).  Unfortunately, there seems to be a backpressure problem caused from creating the column of air, and oboists tend to be the shortest-lived of the wind instrumentalists.




Is that true?  I should give up the oboe then.  I played it for a bit in community band where I used to live.  Damn near passed out during a summer concert on the thing.  Egads, that's a hard instrument to play.  I'll stick with the clarinet.  Seems much safer.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 19, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Is that true?  I should give up the oboe then.  I played it for a bit in community band where I used to live.  Damn near passed out during a summer concert on the thing.  Egads, that's a hard instrument to play.  I'll stick with the clarinet.  Seems much safer.




everyone knows clarinet/reed/wind players blow.

brass is the real thing.


----------



## hong (Dec 19, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Is that true?  I should give up the oboe then.  I played it for a bit in community band where I used to live.  Damn near passed out during a summer concert on the thing.  Egads, that's a hard instrument to play.




Goddammit, must I do everything around here?



> Egads, that's a hard instrument to blow.




That's better.


----------



## Sirius_Black (Dec 19, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Now onto the song, ready Kris?
> 
> Him:They say we're young and we don't know,We won't find out until we grow.
> Her:Of course I don't know if all that's true 'Cause you've got me, and baby I've got you.
> Both:Babe,I've got you, babe,I've got you, babe.




I was wondering how long it would be before we had a Sonny and Cher reference come up in this thread.  The appearance is actually a day later than I thought it would be.   

Nice to hear the song that came to mind the minute I read the "debate" over this word.

And for people who get offended at Silver Moon posting this song, may you be forced to live out the same day over and over again where you wake up hearing this song.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Hornblower in Brest?  I just met her!




Rubber innertube? Bittersweet chocolate? Server rack? I barely know her!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 19, 2003)

poker? I dont even know her!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 19, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> poker? I dont even know her!




best sign on a package store EVAR.

liquor in the front. poker in the rear.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 19, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> And oboes are indeed the coolest of the wind instruments.  Especially period oboes, or oboes di gamba.  They sound like melodic ducks.  Unlike the clarinet, my least favorite of the woodwinds, which sound like a sugared-up toddler on a whining jag.  Once again, DD, your taste is excellent.




I find it's strings that work for me.

I've always been fond of cellos - I _adore_ the _Angel_ theme music (3 minute remix here , 3MB .mp3) - but after seeing _Barrage_  perform a couple of months ago and picking up their DVD, I confess to a renewed appreciation for the fiddle.

And there's something about a harp... I've been a Loreena McKennitt fan for years.

-Hyp.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 19, 2003)

Sirius_Black said:
			
		

> And for people who get offended at Silver Moon posting this song....



They'd have been far more offended if they heard me sing it.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2003)

I for one find it highly amusing that a debate about the meaning of a word has become a comparison of wind instruments.

I love this place.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 19, 2003)

0o0o Someone did a remix of that Darling Violettas song? R0x0r! i'm getting it as soon as I get home! w00t!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 19, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> 0o0o Someone did a remix of that Darling Violettas song? R0x0r! i'm getting it as soon as I get home! w00t!




It's pretty true to the original - it's not... thematically different, if that makes sense.

But it's three minutes of cello-rock, and that can't be a bad thing 

-Hyp.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I find it's strings that work for me.
> 
> I've always been fond of cellos




I'm not as big a strings fan, but violas and cellos have it all over violins, I agree.  If you enjoy good music for the lower strings, grab a good copy of Samuel Barber's "Adagio for Strings".  Better known as the music from _Platoon_.  A beautiful piece, and the violas and cellos get all the good stuff.

I also prefer my baroque and early music on period instruments.  Gut strings really make a far more pleasant sound than metal strings.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I'm not as big a strings fan, but violas and cellos have it all over violins, I agree.




Still, you get seven or eight _really good fiddlers_ going to town, and I'm happy 

If you ever get a chance to see Barrage live, go 

-Hyp.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Dec 20, 2003)

[bevis]
huhuh, you said fiddler
[/bevis]


----------



## Tallok (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It's pretty true to the original - it's not... thematically different, if that makes sense.
> 
> But it's three minutes of cello-rock, and that can't be a bad thing
> 
> -Hyp.



 speaking of cello rock, have you heard of apocalyptica? they cover metallica on the cello, and it actually works
btw, I play violin, it's great to play


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

Tallok said:
			
		

> speaking of cello rock, have you heard of apocalyptica? they cover metallica on the cello, and it actually works




I find them a bit dreary, to be honest.  Quite cool as a novelty, but not something I can listen to for too long.

-Hyp.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I find them a bit dreary, to be honest.  Quite cool as a novelty, but not something I can listen to for too long.
> 
> -Hyp.



 Same, there's not enough in a cello band covering metallica to listen to forever, but I think they do an accurate representation of metallica's songs, something no other classical instrument group has done well to my knowledge


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 20, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I for one find it highly amusing that a debate about the meaning of a word has become a comparison of wind instruments.



Well, there was this one time, at band camp.......


----------



## KidCthulhu (Dec 20, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Still, you get seven or eight _really good fiddlers_ going to town, and I'm happy
> -Hyp.




See, now that's a very true case.  Dunno why it is that I love a good fiddler, but really have very little use for classical violin.  At least not by itself.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 20, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> See, now that's a very true case.  Dunno why it is that I love a good fiddler, but really have very little use for classical violin.




A violin sings; a fiddle _dances_.

-Hyp.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 21, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> A violin sings; a fiddle _dances_.
> 
> -Hyp.



and banjoes duel


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 21, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> and banjoes duel



Ever seen Deliverance?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Well, there was this one time, at band camp.......



...which of course reminds me of a Warcraft III bandit comment: "One time, at bandit camp..."


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 24, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> can we make up some silly word to replace babe with like pron replaced porn? How about *Abbe*, then we could all be cool and in the know and be showing the man, _viva le revolution. _



Abbe?





/ is likely the only person who immediately thought "Abbe refractometer" upon seeing this.


----------

